# Rearrange order of printers in the print dialog



## level42 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi there, I'm trying to rearrange the list of printers in my print dialog.

When I select file print I have about 5 printers, I want to change the order.

I managed to change it to the way I want by selecting sort by location, but the second I apply the settings, print or cancel, the settings are lost.

When I reopen the print dialog for the next page the settings have returent to their previous state, how can I get the computer to retain these settings ?


----------



## level42 (Sep 17, 2006)

Can some one please help me ?


----------



## level42 (Sep 17, 2006)

Anyone Please ?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I do not think there is a way to do this. I think that is the reason nobody has responded.


----------

